# Kapverden im November - oder: Der Antibericht



## Marco74 (23. Dezember 2003)

Nachdem endlich mal im Büro wenig los ist, wollte ich doch mal ein paar Zeilen schreiben.

Ich war mit meiner Freundin im November 14 Tage auf den Kapverden. Bei Kapverden fällt jedem Angler nur ein Wort ein: Marlin!
So eine wollte ich auch fangen. Nachdem ich über Thomas die Addresse für die Happy Hooker erhalten hatte und Berno mit auch noch mitteilte, dass der Presi im November nur 350 Euro beträgt, stand dem Vorhaben nichts im Wege.
Ein paar Tage relaxen in der Foya Branca (das Tophotel auf Sao Vicente und dazu noch günstig) hatte ich mich am 5. Urlaubstag um 9 Uhr auf dem Boot verabredet. 
Ich war mit meiner Freundin ("Eine Bootsfahrt: da will ich mit!")zur verabredeten Zeit dort doch Berno kam nicht. 30 Minuten später tauchte er auf, aber sah nicht gut auf.
"Ich hab nen Magendarmvirus und die ganze Nacht gekot..t".
Er sah zwar aus, als hätte er die ganze Nacht durchgesoffen, aber glauben wir ihm mal.
Das ihm zu glauben war, erfuhr ich am nächsten Tag, da meine Freundin auch das Klo anbrüllte.
Den übernächsten Tag ( ein Tas vor unserem Weiterflug zu einer weiteren Insel) hatten wir uns wieder verabredet. Diesmal waren alle pünktlich da und wir fuhren raus. Erst die scjlepptuten für Wahoo klargemacht, die beiden anderen Ruten sollten später für Marlin ausgelegt werden. Wir hatten Windstärke 4-5 aus schaukelte ganz schön, aber das kennt man ja von einem Dorschkutte ja auch. Ich wenigstens.
Um es kurz zu machen: Nach einer dreiviertel Stunde wurde mienr Freundin ganz weiß, nach einer weiteren halben Stunde rannte sie aufs Klo und nahc nochmals einer halben Stunde war sie so weit, dass sie über Bord springen wollte um aufs Fetsland zu gelangen. 
Tja, ich hab dann das Kommando zum Rückzug gegeben und meine Marlinträume zerplazten. Den Flug konnten wir nicht umbuchen, folglich war es nix mit Marlin in Mindelo.

Auf der nach Nachbarinsel Santiago waren wir in einem nördlichen Fischerdörfchen und was sah ich in der Bucht: Zwei Boote ausgerüstes für Big Game.
Aber, wie sollte es auch anders laufen, beide mit Motorschaden (angeblich), also wieder nix.
Ich wollte aber Angeln! 
Mit meinen Portugisisch Brocken hab ich dann einen Fischer angequatscht und ihn überredet mit ihm rauszufahren. Das haben wir dann auch gemacht. 
ich fing mit meiner leichten Bootsrute sehr viele Rotbarben bis 40 cm, Knurrhähne in rot und blau bis 70 cm, eine Mischung zwischen Conger und Muräne bis 90 cm und viele "Linguados" bis 40cm. Übersetzt bdeutet das Seezunge, aber die Platten hatten im Gegensatz zu Zungen ein großes Maul und ordentliche  Zähne.
Von der Körperform ähnlich einer Rotzunge.
Wir fingen alle Fische in Tiefen zwischen ca. 20 und 70m auf Fischfetzten.
Wie es sich in diesem Urlaub gehörte, versagte die Kamera rechtzeitig vor dem ersten Fisch.
Na, egal, ich war wenigstens ein mal angeln und die Rotbarben haben vieleicht geschmeckt!

Alles in allem kann man auf den Kapverden Urlaub machen, auch wenn es machmal ein keines Abenteuer war. 
Und die offene Rechnung mit dem Marlin muss auch noch beglichen werden.

Das war zwar kein echter Bericht, aber viellicht liests ja jemand.
Frohes Fest

Marco


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Januar 2004)

Wenigstens war es nicht langweilig!


----------



## schutz (5. Januar 2004)

Ein Bericht muß doch nicht immer "nur dicke" aufweisen ! Das macht das Fischen ja erst interessant !

Grüße von Schutz


----------



## angeltreff (5. Januar 2004)

Mann, die Frauen könnten ruhig mal an Land schwimmen, damit man in Ruhe angeln kann.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

Freundin mit in den Urlaub nehmen... da kann ich doch gleich daheimbleiben :q :q 

Schöner Kurzbericht !


----------



## soeketroete (5. Januar 2004)

Suuuperbericht!
Ich find das nett, dass du hast zurückfahren lassen, nur weil deiner Ftreundin schlecht war.


----------



## Tiffy (5. Januar 2004)

Joh jetzt hab ichs gelesen. 

Deine Freundin und meine Frau könnte sich kennen. Jedenfalls haben sie die gleichen Angewohnheiten wenns ums Bootfahren geht.

Schöner Bericht. Muss ja nicht immer von Rekordfischen berichtet werden #h


----------

